# help puppy will not eat unless I feed him by hand !!



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello to everyone. Okay so at first my 7 week old puppy was eating kibble then all of a sudden he doesn't want to eat it ..When I pour the kibble in his bowl he barks at me and runs away so funny ..but if I grab some and put it in his mouth he will eat ..any help will be appreciated


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stop the insanity lol

My recommendation is put the food bowl down for maybe 20-30 min if he doesn't eat pick it up, then offer again later.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

gsdsd said:


> Hello to everyone. Okay so at first my 7 week old puppy was eating kibble then all of a sudden he doesn't want to eat it ..When I pour the kibble in his bowl he barks at me and runs away so funny ..but if I grab some and put it in his mouth he will eat ..any help will be appreciated



I'm sorry but
:spittingcoffee:


Jelpy


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Courtney said:


> Stop the insanity lol
> 
> My recommendation is put the food bowl down for maybe 20-30 min if he doesn't eat pick it up, then offer again later.


I will try that and will not feed him by hand ..he's also growing super fast ..He looks skinny and that worries me..I guess I'll talk to his vet this Saturday but thank you for your reply ..wanted some quick info before I go to his vet ...thanks


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I know when they don't eat it worries us, as it should. Anything to get them to eat. Feeding him by hand I don't think is the end of the world but I'm sure you don't want this to become a routine eating habit. German Shepherd pups are very smart Good thinking mentioning to the vet. Keep us updated.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?

Find a kibble he likes.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

My recommendation is put the food bowl down for maybe 20-30 min if he doesn't eat pick it up, then offer again later.[/QUOTE]

Exactly what I waa going to say


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I did the same thing as my puppy wouldn't eat. Left it down 15 mins picked it up. I had to do it twice I also stopped coaxing her by adding different toppers each meal. Now she gets dry kibble a drop of water and Fruitables canned pumpkin or sweet potato a few drops on top of her food. She cleans her bowl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

put food down, go away , don't hover . 20 minutes remove food . 
Provide later.

don't cater to kato

Is it the same food the breeder had been giving.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Is he feeling ok otherwise? A vet check never hurts..

Otherwise, like everyone else has mentioned...If he doesn't eat after 10 minutes, I would pick the bowl up and he can try again later in the day. I don't beg my dogs to eat and I don't leave their food out all day.


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

My dog does sort of the same thing. I make them treats for him as I train him. After a bit of training he goes and eats on his own. He's got an appetite. 

This doesn't always happen. He is beginning to eat all his bowl on his own. Just sometimes I have to "trick" him to eat more with using his bowl as treats.


----------



## kay88 (May 27, 2013)

You mentioned that he barks and runs away when you pour it in the bowl....maybe the issue is with the bowl and not the kibble?? Perhaps trying a different bowl might work since for some reason he's reacting to it....


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Do you wash the bowl at least daily ? My dog wont drink if i dont rinse the bowl ...i guess he doesnt like slobber lol


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

this is really funny ive never heard of it before. I agree with people who say don't pander to it. your 7 week pup will be enormous by comparison in a few months and you could really regret letting him decide certain things. it'll be like owning a rabbit now but an 80 lb hyena in a few months doing what the rabbit got to do


----------

